# Breeding verity



## Malaka (Nov 11, 2021)

White dragon ×white dragon
Gold dragon×gold dragon
Celophane×celophnane
Super red pkaket×red dragon
Blue dragon ×black dragon
Multi colot×black dragon

What would be the results?


----------

